# Rapido Screen Sticking



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

The screen on the nearside rear window(ie above the fixed bed) sticks and doesn't 'reel ' down into the recess when the catches are depressed.

I'm assuming the mechanism to reel in and retract the screen is behind the beige trim surrounding the window (see piccie) and this trim is held in place by fasteners covered by plastic poppers (see other piccie).

Any advice on how to get said popper covers off -or am I on the wrong trail ???

Thanks

Harry


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

yep your on the right trail, just flick them out with a bradel but be warned they are little devils to remove and will most likely break  another option is to screw a screw into them and pull them out. Remove trim and you will see workings to adjust the blind, but don't over wind the spring as it is liable to snap. I need not tell you where to get replacement poppers need I :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Before you remove it, try a silicone based spray with the fine plastic tube attachment (as on WD40 aerosols).

I had this problem with the screen in my washroom. I was on a C&CC THS at the time and my neighbour saw my problem and loaned me his spray can. He swears by it and it certainly worked on mine.

The brand name is W5 and is sold in Wilkinsons stores (that is where my neighbour got his. You poke the tube into the bottom corners and give a short squirt. Leave it for a short while and then operate the blind. You might have to do it more than once but it will work.

Good luck.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Bump !!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Coulstock said:


> Bump !!


I managed to get the 'poppers' out without damaging them with a fine flatblade screwdriver when I thought there was a rattle coming from the blind - there wasn't.

If you damage the poppers talk to these people:
http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Seitz/popular-parts-seitz/SCREW-CAP-COVERS/131/#


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks to 747 - I've used a small can of WD40 c/w long plastic nozzle and standing outside the van with the window wide open you can look right into the screen roller. So I gave each end of the roller spindle a little squirt of WD40 and worked the screen up and down - fixed - brilliant - easier than trying to get the trim off.

Harry


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

No probs Coulstock.

However...... you will get no more good advice from me until you renew your avatar with my hero Rab C.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

747 said:


> No probs Coulstock.
> 
> However...... you will get no more good advice from me until you renew your avatar with my hero Rab C.


Done !!


----------

